# FRAG SALE & New shipment of marine fish ready for sale Saturday 10am



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

New frags $10 each buy 3 get 1 free Sale start Saturday October 10 at 10am and ends Sunday 4pm

New shipment of fish ready for sale this Saturday October 10 at 10am also.

We'll post list of what is coming in as soon as we get them.


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you have the list?


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is the list:-

COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME


*Chromis Blue-Green	Chromis viridis
Clown Brown & White	Amphiprion sebae
Goby Blk Banded Antenna	Stonogobiops xanthorhinica
Dottyback Diadema	Pseudochromis diadema
Wrasse Cleaner Labroides dimidiatus
Clown Black Percula (S)	Amphiprion latezonatus
Clown Pink Skunk	Amphiprion perideraion
Clown Black & White	Amphiprion clarkii
Blenny Salarias (Jewelled)	Salarias fasciatus
Goby Two Spot	Signigobius biocellatus
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (S)	Paracanthurus hepatus
Wrasse Black Leopard	Macropharyngodon negrosensis
Hawkfish Spotted	Cirrhitichthys aprinus
Hawkfish Arc-eye	Paracirrhites arcatus
Hawkfish Falco	Cirrhitichthys falco
Cardinal Spotted	Sphaeramia nematoptera
Goby Diamond Orange Spot	Valenciennea puellaris
Wrasse Yellow Coris Halichoeres chrysus
Wrasse Red Checkerboard Halichoeres ornatissimus
Wrasse Red Fin Fairy	Cirrhilabrus rubripinnis
Wrasse Carpenter	Paracheilinus carpenteri
Wrasse Filament Flasher Paracheilinus filamentosus
Angel Coral Beauty Centropyge bispinosus
Angel Blue Koran (S)	Pomacanthus semicirculatus
Batfish Orbic (M/L)	Platax orbicularis
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprion frenatus
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)	Paracanthurus hepatus
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) Zebrasoma veliferum
Tang Unicorn (S) Naso unicornis
Angel Yellow Centropyge heraldi
Angel Emperor (Juv) (S)	Pomacanthus emperator 
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male)	Pseudanthias squamipinnis
Butterfly Copperband (S)	Chelmon rostratus
Clown Black Percula (M/L)	Amphiprion latezonatus
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprion melanopus
Clown Maroon (M)	Amphiprion biaculeatus
Blenny Mandarin Green) (M/L)	Pterosynchiropus splendidus
File Leatherjacket	Acreichthys tomentosus
Goby Big-mouth (Jawfish) Opistognathus Scops
Snapper Red Emperor (M)	Lutjanus sebae
S. Whiptail Yellow Striped	Pentapodus nemurus
Tang Yellow Shoulder (M)	Acanthurus olivaceous 
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) Zebrasoma veliferum
Wrasse Royal Flasher	Paracheilnus cynaeus
Hawkfish Red	Cyprinocirrhites polyactis
Squirrel Fish Big eye	Myripristis murdjan
Angel Keyhole	Centropyge tibicen
Angel Bicolor Centropyge bicolor
Angel Japs Swallow (Fem) Genicanthus milanospilos 
Angel Singapore Chaetodontoplus mesoleucus
Butterfly Auriga Chaetodon auriga
Butterfly Red Checkered (M)	Chaetodon xanthurus
Lionfish Zebra (Dwarf)	Dendrochirus zebra
Butterfly Copperband (M/L)	Chelmon rostratus
Heniochus Hi Fin (M/L)	Heniochus chrysostomus
Box Fish Yellow (M)	Ostracion cubicus
Sweetlips Spotted Grunts Plectorhinchus chaetodonoides
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L)	Acanthurus lineatus
Tang Naso Lipstic (S)	Naso lituratus
Trigger Bursa Rhinecanthus verrucosus
Trigger Humu Humu Rhinecanthus aculeatus
Trigger Rectangle Rhinecanthus rectangulus
Trigger Undulatus Balistapus undulatus
Wrasse Black-hat Multicolor	Pseudojuloides severnsi
Wrasse Red Long Jaw	Cheilinus oxycephalus
Wrasse Temmicks (Male)	Cirrhilabrus temmincki
Rabbitfish Yellow Siganus species
Squirrel Fish Stripes	Sargocentron diadema
Box Fish Yellow (S)	Ostracion cubicus
Anthias Purple Square (Male)	Pseudanthias pleurotaenia
Moorish Idol	Zanclus canescens
Clown Saddle Back (M/L)	Amphiprion polymnus
Snapper Malcolor Malcolor niger
Rabbitfish Spotted	Siganus guttatus
Angel Flagfinned Apolemichthys trimaculatus
Angel Regal (S/M)	Pygoplites diacanthus
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S)	Diodon holocanthus
Lionfish Black Volitan Pterois volitans
Butterfly Racoon (M/L)	Chaetodon lunula
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)	Acanthurus pyroferus
Butterfly Yellow Long Nose Forcipiger flavissimus
Trigger Blue Lined (M/L)	Pseudobalistes fuscus
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) Zebrasoma veliferum
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurus japonicus
Scallops Flame	Limaria fragilis
Crab Red	Myctiris specie
Crab Red Hermit	Dardanus megistos
Lobster Red Reef Enoplometopus occidentalis
Shrimp Banded	Stenopus hispidus
Anemone Long Tentacle Radianthus malu
Goby Tiger Wardi	Cvalenciennea wardii
Tang Naso Lipstic (M)	Naso lituratus
Wrasse Checkerboard (S/M)	Halichoeres hortulanus
Wrasse Six-Lined	Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
Wrasse Green Leopard Macropharyngodon meleagris
Wrasse Exquisite	Cirrhilabrus Exquisitus*


----------

